# Lake Talquin 01/17/20



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy headed to Talquin... Hit the water a tad bit after daylight and fished till dark. All were caught on minners...used jigs and no takers. A bunch of shorts, several swallowed hooks that made a couple bald eagles happy. I think we brought 6-7 home. Was gonna keep the cat but only caught the one so I ended up letting it go... Wind was suppose to be 10-12 but it was probably a constant 15 and many gusts over 20!!!! It stayed cool... Water was 66. Marked tons of fish but just had lock jaw!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Have been eyeing Talquin for a possible crappie trip. Sure would like to fish them in the river here, but it's still way too high. I'm going to try catfish tomorrow if I can find enough clothes to put on.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man you are tuff. I had hoped to do something this week but weather is a joke.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like fun. Glad y’all got out.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you caught some. How deep were they hanging ?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

worthless without foot pics


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I'm glad that you caught some. How deep were they hanging ?





They all hugged the bottom and up about 10 ft. Usually in 18+ ft of water...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I've thought about going to Talquin to try some bass fishing, but it's a bit further of a haul than I usually have time for.

Glad you guys found some fish! I bet it was on the chilly side. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Bottom fish is a White Catfish. Cool fish.


----------

